# Stefanski: It's Iguodala's Team



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Now that Elton Brand will miss the rest of the season with a torn right labrum, 76ers president Ed Stefanski said it's clear who is in charge on the court.
> 
> "Andre Iguodala is playing at a very, very high level right now," Stefanski said. "We drafted him and we gave him a very large (six years, $80 million) contract. It’s his team. He’s taken on that responsibility and becoming more of a leader."
> 
> ...


http://www.phillyburbs.com/opinions/blog_post/article/409/2009/february/06/stefanski-its-iguodalas-team.html


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know what helps more. The lack of Elton Brand or the move back to SF.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im gonna go with the lack of Elton Brand. I look for us to flourish without elton now.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i consider the other Dre as the leader


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The move to SF plus the firing of Mo Cheeks has been huge for Iguodala.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Its been his team even with brand.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> The move to SF plus the firing of Mo Cheeks has been huge for Iguodala.


I don't watch many Philly games so I was wondering, do you think that a Thad Young / Iggy at SF/SG doesn't work? If not, then why? Thad can't man the SF or is Iggy just more comfortable at SF?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

anru321 said:


> I don't watch many Philly games so I was wondering, do you think that a Thad Young / Iggy at SF/SG doesn't work? If not, then why? Thad can't man the SF or is Iggy just more comfortable at SF?


It hasn't worked so far which is kinda discouraging, but they've been able to co-exist when Thad is at PF. Thad had a surge early in the season where he was scoring like crazy that proved he can survive at the SF spot, so it's all about whether Iguodala can eventually play SG. If they can get a guy to run the point who can shoot I think it'd make it easier to have Thad and Iggy fill out the SG/SF spots. Here's hoping though because the future would be really bright if they can play those positions.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

anru321 said:


> I don't watch many Philly games so I was wondering, do you think that a Thad Young / Iggy at SF/SG doesn't work? If not, then why? Thad can't man the SF or is Iggy just more comfortable at SF?


Thad's good enough at SF, and I think that has to be his natural position, but with him there, the team relies on Iguadala shooting too much at the SG position. Iguadala is also better than he is, so unless one of them becomes a much better catch and shoot player, they're not going to be able to co-exist in that role.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Thad's good enough at SF, and I think that has to be his natural position, but with him there, the team relies on Iguadala shooting too much at the SG position. Iguadala is also better than he is, so unless one of them becomes a much better catch and shoot player, they're not going to be able to co-exist in that role.


Iggy isnt much better,than Thad, I could even go as far to say that, Thad has more natural talent and feel for the game than Iggy. That said, its a sin, Iggy cant shoot


----------

